# Corsair VX550 PSU issue :(



## noob (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi guys. Please read my problem carefully and suggest me possible solutions.

I have a Belkin surge protector which has GREEN = Grounded and RED = Protected LED. When i connect it to wall socket, both LEDs glow at full intensity. When i plug my PSU cable into surge protector, the green LED dims. i.e intensity of green led drops considerably. This clearly indicates that there is some problem with GROUND when PSU is connected.

Now, if i touch PSU or cabinet anywhere..the GREEN LED again glows with normal fully intensity. This confirms that there is some problem with Grounding. 

According to me something is wrong with PSU itself. To test this, i removed PSU from cabinet and connected ONLY PSU and surge protector. Now again the green LED was dim..as soon as i touched the PSU, green led started glowing with full intensity. 

What do you think of this ? Because of this i have not turned on my PC. I fear some other part might get affected because of this. 

Please advice what can be done. Is there any other tests to be done to check if PSU is OK or not ?

Looks like current is leaking somewhere..correct me if i am wrong. 

I have tested this with spare PSU cable i had from old computer..but still the same issue.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 7, 2012)

Any UPS? Any extension cords? Does the same thing happen on another sockets?


----------



## noob (Jan 7, 2012)

No UPS. It is only Blekin surge protector and wall socket. Tried on different sockets and still the same issue. do you think it is PSU ?

I have tested surge protector at local shop and home. Both LEDs glow at full intensity when i don't connect PSU.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 7, 2012)

noob said:


> I have tested surge protector at local shop and home. Both LEDs glow at full intensity when i don't connect PSU.



Did you try connecting another system with another psu with your surge protector to see if the same thing is happening?


----------



## noob (Jan 7, 2012)

well, I don't have a 2nd desktop. 

But as mentioned in OP, i have just plugged in the PSU in Surge protector and observed that green LED goes dim..if i touch PSU anywhere..it again glows bright....if i remove PSU , again the green LED goes bright as usual.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 8, 2012)

The power cord which you are using with that UPS might have some problem in its ground pin. Not sure, but if it is the case, then the PSU you are using might not have any problem at all.


----------



## noob (Jan 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> The power cord which you are using with that UPS might have some problem in its ground pin. Not sure, but if it is the case, then the PSU you are using might not have any problem at all.



I dont have any UPS. Read the post and comments. I am yet to figure out the root cause. was busy playing skyrim on laptop


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey are you using this: Belkin : Essential Series Surge Protector<br><h4 class="descriptor">for Home Electronics</h4> try some other wall socket aswell, maybe with other power line(if you have more than one phase line at your place), or give voltage stabilizer one shot(see if it can provide enough power) or maybe some issue in belkin adaper itself, ect ect.


----------

